# moyennant



## Danielo

Hola, Bonjour

Trabajo sobre un texto jurídico y no consigo entender el significado de "moyennant" en esta frase.

"_Le retour dans le pays d'origine moyennant des garanties quant à un accueil et une prise en charge appropiés du mineur"_

Podría traducirse quizás como:estableciendo las garantías de una acogida y protección adecuadas del menor.

Claro que traducir "prise en charge" es otra historia.

Merci, gracias


----------



## Iroise

Hola

moyennant des garanties = en cambio de garantias


----------



## Danielo

Bonjour Iroise,
Merci de ta réponse mais je ne partage pas ton avis au moins dans le contexte proposé  

"A cambio de" ("en cambio de" no se utiliza en español) ne passe pas dans cette phrase.

Je pense que je vais traduire:

"El retorno siempre que se den las garantías..." 

Merci quand-même


----------



## Passi

hola 

Me parece que significa mediante garantías
Saludos.


----------



## andrea-b

Hola,
'Siempre que se den garantías' me parece bien.  También se podría decir:

'El regreso al país de origen siempre y cuando se le garantice una acogida y un cuidado apropiados al menor'.

Saludos,
andrea


----------



## Iroise

Danielo
Pour moi, il y a bien échange car la personne s'engage à retourner chez elle si on lui garantit certaines choses à son arrivée pour sa réinstallation (sinon elle laisse entendre qu'elle ne part pas) . De son côté, celui qui propose les garanties veut inciter l'autre au départ et à la limite laisse entendre que s'il ne peut pas assurer ces garanties, l'autre est "en droit" de ne pas partir. 
Mais ceci réside effectivement dans la "finesse" de la langue française.
"El retorno siempre que se den las garantias ..." es corecto. 
Bien amicalement


----------



## aer_75

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola no se como traducir esta frase me podeis ayudar?
À PAris une association propose à des personnes agées de loger un étudiant moyennant présence et quelques petits services...
alojar un estudiante presencial y algunos servicios?
Gracias


----------



## josepbadalona

aquí es "a cambio de" = a cambio de hacerles compañía y prestar una que otra ayuda, le dan gratis el alojamiento


----------



## aer_75

gracias joseph


----------



## Mariaencarna

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
Hola, es la primera vez que entro aquí, estoy traduciendo una escritura de capitulaciones matrimoniales y me he atascado en el artículo 8: _FACULTÉ DE PRÉLÈVEMENT MOYENNAT INDEMNITÉ_. Dice lo siguiente y está clarísimo: _En cas de dissolution de la communauté par le décès de l'un des époux et seulement dans ce cas, le survivant aura la faculté de prélever, dans les conditions précisées ci-après, tout ou partie des biens etc_
En caso de disolución de la comunidad por defunción de uno de los cónyuges, el cónyuge viudo tiene derecho a disponer, en las condiciones indicadas etc de una parte de los bienes etc.
El caso es que no se habla en el artículo de indemnización en ningún momento y por eso no sé cómo traducirlo.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Mariaencarna:

Aquí te dejo una página donde explican de que va el prélèvement moyennant indemnité:
http://www.rocler.qc.ca/notaire/mariage.htm

El tema de las indemnizaciones es lo que tiene que dar en contrapartida el conyuge vivo a sus hijos al disponer de un bien ( a menudo la casa) del que son herederos ellos de la mitad. Así no le pueden echar. 

Esto es lo que he entendido. Pero será mejor que lo leas tú misma.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Mariaencarna

Muchas gracias Gévy, lo que ocurre es que este post lo escribí el 26 de agosto ... y ya entregué la traducción, claro. Menos mal que me aclaré con eso. En su momento no obtuve respuestas y no entiendo por qué ha aparecido ahora, ayer me sorprendí al encontrármelo ahí solito otra vez. En cualquier caso te lo agradezco de nuevo, es una página muy útil la que me recomiendas.
Un beso


----------



## taffy1

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
Hola a todos!
tengo problemas para traducir una frase a francés.

"a usage de residence principalle des emprunteurs, moyennant le prix principale de ..."
Como traducirian ese 'moyennant le prix'?
Gracias


----------



## yserien

*Moyennant que* + subj.  À condition que, sous la réserve que.(Previo pago)
Source : dictionnaire TLFi
Hola bienvenida al foro.


----------



## taffy1

Gracias!!!


----------



## anacriss

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
Hola a todos!!

Estoy traduciendo un contrato de servicios, del francés al español y he encontrado una frase que no entiendo bien y que no sé traducir; es esta:

Considerant que le prestataire de services accepte de fournir au client les services ci-après décrits, moyennant bonne et valable considération

La parte que no entiendo es la subrayada. Cómo traduciriais bonne et valable consideration?
¿Quedaría bien plena y válida consideración?

Por favor, ayuda!

Mil y una gracias


----------



## yserien

Moyennant significa "a cambio de....en este caso dinero, digamos.
Lo de buena y válida consideración no lo tengo claro.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Es una expresión que, en español, se podría traducir como:
*"por contraprestación válida y onerosa"*.


----------



## Espiral56

Buenos días de nuevo,
quisiera que me confirmarais si le expresión "moyennant finances" tiene aquí el sentido que yo le atribuyo. Muchas gracias.

... ils mettent leurs compétences au service de l'État moyennant finances.

yo traduzco: cobran tasas a cambio de poner sus competencias al servicio del estado.


----------



## Paquita

No veo por qué pones la frase al revés..

No creo que se trate de tasas sino de honorarios...lo debido a cambio de cualquier trabajo, salvo que el contexto que tú conoces (y yo no)  lo sugiera de otra forma.


----------



## Espiral56

muchas gracias. me va bien tu puntualización y doy por cerrado este tema.
Feliz 2011 para ti y para toda la comunidad wordreference


----------

